# Heat Pump will not turn on



## beakon20 (Dec 6, 2007)

For some reason the entire system has stopped working. The Air Handler does not even come on or the unit outside. I checked the main breakers inside, outside and on the unit itself. All okay and reset them just to make sure. 
Thermostat is about a year old but wondered if that could be the problem. Replaced the thermostat and still does not work. Outside unit is maybe 2 years old and the air handler is 5. The thermostat says the heat is on but nothing going on in the system. 
I assume it's an electrical problem but wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## mrkool (Dec 3, 2007)

My guess is the transformer is shorted out, unless it has a 3 or 5 amp fuse
inline on the hot side, like most of the new stuff has.
If you can see where the thermostat wires connect at the indoor unit (furnace), and take the wire nut off the green and red wires, then separate
the red wires and touch the red from the unit to the green and see if the blower comes on, if yes, problem is not the transformer or fuse, if no blower, 
then it is probably trans or fuse.
Most furnaces have circuit board inside to control everything and sometimes
there is a fuse on the control board, should be a blue 3 amp, but maybe 5 amp.

Let us know

ps: it would be nice to have a volt meter, they only cost about $10 these days.


----------



## beakon20 (Dec 6, 2007)

I was thinking the transformer when I first opened the panel. I have the multimeter was going to check the circuits out today. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## beakon20 (Dec 6, 2007)

Checked transformer this morning. No inline fuse except for the breaker on the actual incoming 240 line. No circuit board that I can see unless it is somewhere else on the air handler. Transformer has 240 going in but nothing going out on the 24 VAC side so it's the transformer.


----------



## beakon20 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Fixed*

New transformer came today and we are back online again. Local hvac companies wanted $$$ for the part and to install the part even though I already told them what the problem was.


----------



## lowercase (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi, sorry to revive a dead thread, but I am having a somewhat similar problem. I took this advice (thanks):



mrkool said:


> My guess is the transformer is shorted out, unless it has a 3 or 5 amp fuse
> inline on the hot side, like most of the new stuff has.
> If you can see where the thermostat wires connect at the indoor unit (furnace), and take the wire nut off the green and red wires, then separate
> the red wires and touch the red from the unit to the green and see if the blower comes on, if yes, problem is not the transformer or fuse, if no blower,
> ...


BUT, in my case, the blower came on. Which is nice for the time being, but obviously not an ideal long-term solution. Since it's apparently not the transformer, is there anything I can check next or is it time to call the HVAC guy?


----------

